# Progress



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Go Winter! I know how you feel after finishing FF--nervous to actually use it in the field and worried about carryover. For me it became very rare very quickly to ever need to enforce fetch after that (except now I have to force on birds   )

Keep up the updates and I would love to see pics


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how fun!! keep the updates coming, they're so inspiring!


----------

